# A Visitor From Over In Painting



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

JenniferTemple said:


> Man had some nerve, he charged me a full "access fee" for taking out 3'X6' of ceiling (That is like better than a third of my small kitchen ceiling) when the work done only required, at most 2'X2'!


Can't comment on the rest of the story since I wasn't there, but that's a trivial difference in size. I'd charge the same price to patch either. It's seldom a water leak compromises only a 2x2' area, so he may have done you a favor by removing more than necessary for access alone.

And to be fair, sometimes the way the water travels makes it appear that the problem is at point A rather than point B. I've torn out more than that in locating a leak.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Silicone Begone or Dynasolve. 

https://www.amazon.com/DAP-13335-3O...002N6D0YM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.ellsworthadhesives.ca/manufacturer/dynaloy?p=1

If you can, let citrus cleaner soak on the silicone. This will sometimes release the bond. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Site is fun posting to tonight...

Tom


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Can't comment on the rest of the story since I wasn't there, but that's a trivial difference in size. I'd charge the same price to patch either. It's seldom a water leak compromises only a 2x2' area, so he may have done you a favor by removing more than necessary for access alone.
> 
> And to be fair, sometimes the way the water travels makes it appear that the problem is at point A rather than point B. I've torn out more than that in locating a leak.


I'd have NO COMPLAINT if they had done the work they created the access for! It is only a favor if they do the work they signed up to do. 

(This site is acting really strange tonight. Loading takes forever & freezes when I try to post. It's getting a bit frustrating)


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Can't comment on the rest of the story since I wasn't there, but that's a trivial difference in size. I'd charge the same price to patch either. It's seldom a water leak compromises only a 2x2' area, so he may have done you a favor by removing more than necessary for access alone.
> 
> And to be fair, sometimes the way the water travels makes it appear that the problem is at point A rather than point B. I've torn out more than that in locating a leak.


It would only be a favor if they sent a plumber and did the did the work.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hate to hear the problem you had.
I had a plumber show up yesterday to cap the plumbing in a kitchen I was demo-ing. Plumber and apprentice showed up. He let the apprentice do the work under his supervision. They did a great clean job and the bill was only $155 (cad). Wish it was like this for everyone.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

heavy_d said:


> Hate to hear the problem you had.
> I had a plumber show up yesterday to cap the plumbing in a kitchen I was demo-ing. Plumber and apprentice showed up. He let the apprentice do the work under his supervision. They did a great clean job and the bill was only $155 (cad). Wish it was like this for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I have no problem supporting apprenticeships. My issue was that the kid seemed lost, had no work order, no real idea what he was there to do and no one to assist or supervise. No one even came to inspect what little work was said to be done. It failed, big time, the next morning, flooding my kitchen for a second time AND again, they sent the kid back alone. (As is my custom, I gave the kid a nice tip when he left the first time, no knowing it was going to be a big fail!) Had the company held up their end, they also would have received a bonus simply because I always reward good service. I paid $996.60 for the tear out of my kitchen ceiling, a new over flow connection & tub drain connection with plastic plug, an air admittance valve under a washroom sink. (The price included flooding my kitchen TWICE)

.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I can do the work myself but if I couldn't I would have handled the matter differently if the story is accurate. I would say you got hosed but it does no good now.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> I can do the work myself but if I couldn't I would have handled the matter differently if the story is accurate. I would say you got hosed but it does no good now.


How would you have handled it? I am always game to learn. The story IS accurate, otherwise I could be sued for libel on the reviews I posted. I am very careful to make sure everything I say can be backed up on paper. 

The work they actually did I COULD DO MYSELF. I was just being decent by not asking them to just do the difficult stuff, those minor items were just meant as a bonus because I hate to be one of those HOs that negotiate by trying to piece meal a job. Unfortunately, that was all they were prepared to do and it will get done piecemeal anyway. Yes, I got hosed. I had to pay the bill after allowing them to do anything. I never fight invoices, I just keep a file of who to never hire again AND I put reviews all over the place from Google & BBB - Home Stars. I try hard to prevent anyone else from being taken in.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I’m going to be my politically incorrect self;

You got screwed.

Tom


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

*Do see My Air Admittance Valve*

ONLY $239.56 Installed!


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JenniferTemple said:


> ONLY $239.56 Installed!


The waste line? That's steep.

What's the extra fitting on the drain pipe for?


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> The waste line? That's steep.
> 
> What's the extra fitting on the drain pipe for?


The white thing? I think it was supposed to be removed when the adapter went in.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JenniferTemple said:


> The white thing? I think it was supposed to be removed when the adapter went in.


Yes, it did what the black thingy is doing now (abs) which doesn't look tightened. Looks like quite a drop with the added coupling. Tailpipe is not clean. Why did he switch to abs? Was it the same "plumber"?


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> Yes, it did what the black thingy is doing now (abs) which doesn't look tightened. Looks like quite a drop with the added coupling. Tailpipe is not clean. Why did he switch to abs? Was it the same "plumber"?


It was the same "plumber" and there was, apparently NO reason to do anything under there, except the painter knows nothing about plumbing and I guess it helped to pad the bill.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

You should have at least got flowers.


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RangoWA said:


> You should have at least got flowers.


:laughing:
But, hay, the hosing was included!


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

NOW, THE REAL KICKER! My slow drain was fixed by another plumbing company. All they did was use a power snack and PRESTO!, drainage happens! Never occurred to apprentice guy & his boss to try that FIRST. In fact, they never tried it at all.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JenniferTemple said:


> NOW, THE REAL KICKER! My slow drain was fixed by another plumbing company. All they did was use a *power snack *and PRESTO!, drainage happens! Never occurred to apprentice guy & his boss to try that FIRST. In fact, they never tried it at all.


Well sometimes a *"power snack"* gives you the little extra you need to get the job done... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## JenniferTemple (Oct 30, 2011)

JenniferTemple said:


> NOW, THE REAL KICKER! My slow drain was fixed by another plumbing company. All they did was use a power *SNAKE* and PRESTO!, drainage happens! Never occurred to apprentice guy & his boss to try that FIRST. In fact, they never tried it at all.


Sorry about that SNAKE not snack :jester:Good thing I didn't try to spell auger.


----------

